# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Πολυοργανο

## Thanos10

Τεσσερα οργανα σ'ενα,και με ελαχιστα εξαρτηματα.
1.Καπασιτομετρο εως 13000μF
2.ESR
3.Συχνομετρο εως 30ΜΗΖ
4.Γεννητρια σηματος με εξοδο 1ΚΗΖ 200mv
Ο pic16F873A ειναι η καρδια του οργανου ολες οι μετρησεις απεικονιζονται σε μια οθονη 1Χ16.
Οι εισοδοι του οργανου ειναι ως εξεις το 1ειναι το + του πυκνωτη που θελουμε να μετρησουμε και το 3 το - το 2 ειναι η εισοδος του συχνομετρου αλλα και η εξοδος της γεννητριας 1ΚΗΖ,το τριμμερ 10κ ρυθμιζουμε το κοντραστ της οθονης.
Το τριμμερ 200 Ω καλο θα ειναι να ειναι 10 στροφων για να κανουμε καλυτερη ρυθμιση, τοποθετουμε στην εισοδο μετρησης πυκνωτων 100μf και ρυθμιζουμε το τριμμερ 200Ω να δουμε στην οθονη την αντιστοιχη μετρηση τωρα το οργανο ειναι ετοιμο.
Με το μπουτον S1 αλλαζουμε τις μετρησεις που θελουμε να κανουμε.
Το συχνομετρο δειχνει 8ΜΗΖ παρα κατι δεν ειχα γεννητρια 30ΜΗΖ η γεννητρια μου μεχρι 8ΜΗΖ παει.

----------

alfadex (26-04-12), 

Hary Dee (12-03-13), 

marfa (09-09-12), 

patent61 (23-04-12), 

weather1967 (21-01-17)

----------


## moutoulos

Έλα βρε Θάνο, λυπήσου μας !!!, δεν προλάβαμε να φτιάξουμε τις άλλες πρώτα.

 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: 

Άψογος !!!!!

----------


## jimk

ΣΥΝΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ !!ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟ!ΚΑΙ Η ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΟΥ...ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΤΟΥ?Η ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ?

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν εχω ακομη κουτι σε λιγο,ευχαριστω παιδια.

----------


## 167vasgio

φίλε μου(αν το επιτρέπεις λόγο ηλικίας) Θάνο πρέπει να σου αναγνώρισω ότι είσαι απο τα παραγωγικότατα μέλη του φόρουμ.,.να σαί καλά και να μάς εκπλήσεις συνέχεια..

υ/γ έχω ξεπαράδιαστεί να κάνω αυτά που μας ετοιμάζεις. :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε Βασιλη ευχαριστω.

----------


## weather1967

Θάνο και παλι συγχαρητήρια, παιζεις τα pic στα δάχτυλα ,δεν υπαρχει καμμια κατασκευή σαν αυτες μονο με ολοκληρωμενα χωρις pic ? και για εμας τους αδαείς της παλιάς σχολής ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη ευχαριστω ειμαι υπερ των pic, υπαρχει κατι αλλα δεν τα εχω φιαξει να ξερω οτι δουλευουν ξερεις στο ιντερνετ υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα ποσα δουλευουν ουτε τα μισα.

----------


## weather1967

> Δημητρη ευχαριστω ειμαι υπερ των pic, υπαρχει κατι αλλα δεν τα εχω φιαξει να ξερω οτι δουλευουν ξερεις στο ιντερνετ υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα ποσα δουλευουν ουτε τα μισα.



Αυτο ξαναπεστο Θανο ,ενταξει τοτε θα κανεις 2 version μια με pic και μια με ολοκληρωμενα τοτε για εμας τους ασχετους χα χα χα !! :Biggrin:

----------


## dbsjro

Τhano μπραβο πολυ ωραιο οπως παντα
Δεν μας λες ομως κ κανα 2 πραγματακια να μαθαινουμε κ μεις?
οχι κωδικα κεντρικη ιδεα μονο
(πχ στο βολτομετρο χρησιμοποιεις την αναλογικη εισοδο κ κανει δειγματοληψια κτλ κτλ)

----------


## gRooV

Πολύ καλό, μπράβο!!  :Thumbup:

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω και τους δυο Θανους.

----------


## Thansavv

Ακόμα ένα μεγάλο BRAVOOO, από έναν ακόμα Θάνο. Να 'σαι πάντα καλά να δημιουργείς....

----------


## SV1EDG

Μέχρι τώρα την έχω γλυτώσει αλλά τώρα δύσκολα θα ξεφύγω...αυτο με τα μF και τα 30 ΜΗΖ μου αρέσει...αν ήταν AVR θα είχε ήδη κλείσει, γι αυτό δώστε μου λίγο χρόνο στην ιδέα ότι μπορεί να ασχοληθώ με PIC...μπράβο Θάνο...

----------


## taz.7

Μπάβο ρε Θάνο και συγχαρητήρια, δεν παίζεσαι ρε άτομο, είσαι και ο πρώτος .Έτσι από περιέργεια όμως αυτή είναι η δουλεία σου ή το χόμπυ σου ,τι έχεις σπουδάσει πάντος το κατέχεις το άθλημα ,και θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο weather1967 [που σήμερα γιορτάζει χρόνια του πολλά] φτιάξε κάτι αντίστοιχο με ολοκληρωμένα για εμάς τους παπούδες [άσχετους] ίσως να είναι και ενά καλό δώρο και για τον Δημήτρη .

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα και εγω μεγαλος ειμαι, εχω παει σε σχολη ηλεκτρονικων (ΑΤΟΜ ) οποιος θυμαται αλλα συνεχως διαβαζω για τα ηλεκτρονικα και θα σας πω οτι ειναι το παθος μου.
Μαριε ευχαριστω.

----------


## weather1967

Ετσι ειναι Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ κιολας.
Θάνο η ΑΤΟΜ ανωτέρα σχολή ηλεκτρονικών στά Πατήσια δεν ηταν αν θυμαμαι καλα ? Πάντος διπλά μπραβο,αν και αλλης  γενιάς εχεις καταπιαστει με τα pic πολύ καλα .

----------


## Mihos

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα Θάνο! Όλες σου οι κατασκευές έιναι πολύ χρήσιμες. Είναι "μία και μία". Να κάνω μία ερώτηση για το συγκεκριμένο όργανο. Βλέπω ότι ο κρύσταλος είναι 4 Mhz. Πως λοιπον μετρά συχνότητες μέχρι 30 Mhz; Υπάρχει κάποια edged_triggered είσοδος που δέχεται τόσο υψηλές συχνότητες;

----------


## ts0gl1s

Τελικά μάλλον το έχει το όνομα !!!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  μπράβο συνονόματε έσκισες πάλη 
  Μήπως λέω μήπως να κάναμε παραγγελία και πλακέτες για τις κατασκευές του Θάνου !!!

----------


## dbsjro

Θανο αν βρεις χρονο και ειναι ευκολο απαντησε στο post #10

----------


## maouna

μπραβο.πολυ καλή κατασκευή.κατι αντιστοιχο αλλα εκτός απο αυτα να μετράει και αυτεπαγωγή πηνίων υπάρχει?

----------


## gassious

> φίλε μου(αν το επιτρέπεις λόγο ηλικίας) Θάνο πρέπει να σου αναγνώρισω ότι είσαι απο τα παραγωγικότατα μέλη του φόρουμ.,.να σαί καλά και να μάς εκπλήσεις συνέχεια..
> 
> υ/γ έχω ξεπαράδιαστεί να κάνω αυτά που μας ετοιμάζεις.



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω μπράβο φίλε Θάνο  :Smile:

----------


## KOKAR

άψογος όπως πάντα !
τα σέβη μου μεγαλειότατε......

----------


## KOKAR

Θάνο αν βάλουμε και αυτό το ψιψιψινι στην είσοδο του
συχνομετρου το πάμε και στα FM ???  :Wink: 

http://www.dzjsw.com/jcdl/t/TD6104P.pdf

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα ο κωδικας ειναι γραμμενος για να δειχνει μεχρι 30ΜΗΖ και διερετη να βαλεις θα πρεπει να κανεις πολλαπλασιασμο αυτο που βλεπεις με αυτο που πολλαπλασιαζει ο διερετης.

----------


## KOKAR

νομίζω ότι για κάποιον που γνωρίζει από προγραμματισμό PIC δεν θα είναι 
μεγάλο θέμα μια ακόμα διαίρεση.

----------


## SV1EDG

> Θάνο αν βάλουμε και αυτό το ψιψιψινι στην είσοδο του
> συχνομετρου το πάμε και στα FM ??? 
> 
> http://www.dzjsw.com/jcdl/t/TD6104P.pdf



Αν τελικά ασχοληθώ,θα το κάνω με αυτό το σκεπτικό.Ενας διαιρέτης για να πάει πιο ψηλά.

----------


## JIM_6146B

*Μήπως υπάρχει το PCB για να φτιάξω* και αυτό το οργανο  :Confused1: 

στο σχέδιο :

α) το q1 ποιό είναι ?

β) αν η LCD είναι 2χ16 θα δουλέψει 

γ) πώς καλιπράρεται ?

*δ) το όργανο είναι έτοιμο ? ΔΗΛ. αν το φτιάξω θα δουλέψει ? τι πρέπει να προσέξω ?*

ε) Στα FUSES του PIC τι επιλογές επιλέγεις ??

στ) Το σχηματικό και το ΗΕΧ  είναι τα τελικά  ??

.....

----------


## blueriver

> *Μήπως υπάρχει το PCB για να φτιάξω* και αυτό το οργανο 
> 
> .....



Ενα -ενα JIM_6146B,φτιάξε πρώτα το πρώτο και μετά,γιατι όποιος ανοίγη πολλά μέτωπα στά ηλεκτρονικά ...,στό τέλος δέν φτιάχνει *τίποτα,*η τα κανει σαλάτα τού σέφ  :Wink:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Ενα -ενα JIM_6146B,φτιάξε πρώτα το πρώτο και μετά,γιατι όποιος ανοίγη πολλά μέτωπα στά ηλεκτρονικά ...,στό τέλος δέν φτιάχνει *τίποτα,*η τα κανει σαλάτα τού σέφ



 
Τώρα που πήρα φόρα  αντε και πάμε και για άλλα ... :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## Thanos10

Να απαντησω οι ασφαλειες μπενουν μονες τους οταν φορτωσεις το ΗΕΧ παρολα αυτα  τις ανεβαζω το Q1 ειναι τρατζινστορ υψηλης συχνοτητας 300ΜΗΖ οπως το 2Ν3904 η κατι αλλο.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> *Μήπως υπάρχει το PCB για να φτιάξω* και αυτό το οργανο 
> 
> .....



 
...λέτε να μου ξεφευγε  :Smile:  ....

----------


## lynx

Γεια σου Θανο, θελω και εγω το PCB layout γιατι αρχισε να με ενδιαφερει
σαν επομενο project.. μιας και τα εχει ολα μαζεμενα!  :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Αγαπητε Whiz δεν εχω τυπωμενο το εχω χασει απο το pc το ειχα φιαξει πριν απο καιρο και μετα οπως εχω πει απο ζημια εχασα πολλα πραγματα τωρα τα βαζω σε CD ολα να σου δωσω το λινκ εχει εκει pcb δες εδω
http://eldigi.ru/site/izmer/3.php

----------


## lynx

> δεν εχω τυπωμενο το εχω χασει απο το pc



αποτι φενεται πρεπει να ξαναγινει το pcb απο την αρχη βαση του δικου σου σχηματικου και οχι απο το site..

----------


## Thanos10

Whiz υπαρχει καποιο λαθος στον κωδικα (θα τον διορθωνα αλλα ειναι στα ρωσσικα)και δεν δουλεουν καποιες μετρησεις που λεει και γιαυτο αφερεσα τα κομματια αυτα και αλλαξα και τον μ.ε δεν δουλευε ετσι οπως ελεγε να λοιπον γιατι δεν δινω τα λινκ η κατασκευη εχει λαθη και υλικα με αλλες ονομασιες.
Αν σε ενδιαφερει θα φιαξω ενα τυπωνενο απο την αρχη.

----------


## lynx

> Whiz υπαρχει καποιο λαθος στον κωδικα (θα τον διορθωνα αλλα ειναι στα ρωσσικα)και δεν δουλεουν καποιες μετρησεις που λεει και γιαυτο αφερεσα τα κομματια αυτα και αλλαξα και τον μ.ε δεν δουλευε ετσι οπως ελεγε να λοιπον γιατι δεν δινω τα λινκ η κατασκευη εχει λαθη και υλικα με αλλες ονομασιες.
> Αν σε ενδιαφερει θα φιαξω ενα τυπωνενο απο την αρχη.



 
ναι το βλεπω αυτο.. 

θα το εφτιαχνα μονος μου το τυπωμενο ομως θα μου παρει 10πλασια ωρα αποτι θα επερνε σε καποιον με πιο πολυ εμπειρια..αποτι βλεπω το θελει και ο JIM_6146B οποτε αν μαζευτουν και αλλοι ενδιαφερομενοι και εχεις 
την διαθεση το ξαναφτιαχνεις...  :Cool:

----------


## weather1967

Καλά παιδιά ,ειδα το λινκ της ιστοσελιδας που έδωσε ο φίλος Θάνος και χάθηκα,αν ειναι ετσι ολα τα λινκ ,οχι μονο δεν προσφερουν τιποτα αλλα σε μπερδευουν ακομα χειροτερα ,και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα ο φιλος Θανος θελει διπλα συγχαρητηρια που καταφερε από αυτόν τόν τραγέλαφο νά βρεί ακρη .Είδα ότι εχει και smd εξαρτήματα ο Ρώσσος και ειδικα το δευτερο pcb του ειναι μια μπερδεψουρα με τα άσπρα καλώδια που πανε ανά-κατά-διά ,το σχεδιο εχει μεσα Ρωσσικα υλικά πού άντε βρες τα ,και παλι καλα ο Θανος που βρηκε ακρη και τα αντικατέστησε .
Αν μπορείς Θάνο να κάνεις ενα pcb μέ normall εξαρτήματα και οχι smd ,εκτος αν ειναι αναγκαιο για το FDS 6680 ,τα αλλα πυκνωτες αντιστασεις καλυτερα να ειναι συμβατικά που απο συμβατικά υλικά γνωρίζουμε οι περισσοτεροι.Και να καναμε και καποια ομαδικη παραγγελια πλακετας στο μελλον δεν θα ηταν ασχημο  :Smile: 
Θάνο τα υλικα ειναι ευκολα να βρεθουν ? η σαν τον αναλυτη θα περιμένουμε να έρθουν απο εξωτερικό μερικα ?

Θανο δεν το ήξερα ότι έκανες αυτό το κύκλωμα απο αυτην την σελίδα,έχω μείνη άφωνος,πού βρήκες άκρη,εγώ προσωπικά μέ την μία θά τήν έκλεινα  :Biggrin: ,γιατί δεν θά καταλάβαινα τίποτα ,και παλι μπραβο σου.

----------


## JIM_6146B

Σαν αρχάριος σας παρουσιάζω το τυπωμένω που έχω φτιάξει σαν αρχή πιστευω πώς είναι καλό .

Καντε έλεγχο το PCB γιατί περιμένω τα υλικά και μετά θα το κάνω για ελέγξω και το PCB. 

Δικιά σας ευθύνη  :Tongue2:  για να μην μεκράζεται μετά . 


να βάλω και εγώ ενα λιθαράκι ε.

Το FDS6680A είναι smd (δεν το ήξερα) οποτε θα το προσαρμοσεται στν πλακέτα με έξτρα βασούλα 

το πλαίσιο του PCB είναι 99.70 χ 63,50

φιλικά  :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη ευχαριστω ετσι ειναι τα περισσοτερα λινκ αν δεν το φιαξεις δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις αν δουλευει σωστα το συκγεκριμενο ειχε λαθη και αυτος εοναι ο λογος που δεν αναφερω τα λινκ οχι για κατι αλλο για να μην μπερδευτουμε.
Ειδες με το βολτομετρο βρηκες ομως την ακρη εγω τοτε γιαυτο σου ειπα Δημητρη δεν χρειαζετε να ανεβασεις το λινκ που ητανε και λαθος εσυ εισαι αυτος που το διορθωσε εσενα εμπιστευομαι.

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο jim ωραιος.

----------


## weather1967

Σωστος ο Θάνος 
Δημήτρη εσύ εισαι ο αρχάριος ? ας γελάσω  :Smile: ,σε μια ώρα εφτιαξες τυπωμενο σε χρονο dt συγχαρητηρια ,επειδή απο smd δεν ξερω καθολου,υπαρχουν ειδικες βασεις smd ? η παλια μου τεχνη κοσκινο ,θα περασω 8 συρματακια αντιστασεων απο τις 8 τρυπες θα τα κολησω απο κατω ,και μετα απο την πανω μερια του τυπωμενου θα κολλαω ενα-ενα ποδι του smd στα συρματακια των αντιστασεων?  :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

A Θανο ξεχασα,οι πυκνωτες ειναι ηλεκτρολυτικοι και ΜΚΤ ? η παιζουν και τανταλιου πουθενα,και ποιοι ? 
Οι αντιστασεις ειναι στα 5 % ανοχη ? η παιζουν και 1 % ανοχη ? και ποιες ?
Το τριμερ 200 ohm ειναι multi turn (πολυστροφο) ?
To τρανζιστορ 2 Ν 3904 υπαρχει ευκολα ,η θα πρεπει να ψαξουμε για καμμια αντιστοιχια ?

Ευχαριστώ

ΥΓ:Τώρα που πήρα programmer ,και εχω και δάσκαλο τον Θανο ,βγηκα απο το αδιεξοδο των pic  :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Οι πυκνωτες απλοι ειναι αντιστασεις καλυτερα 1% το τρατζινστορ αν δεν το βρεις υπαρχει αντιστηχο η ενα με συχνοτητα λειτουργιας 300ΜΗΖ.
Το τριμμερ πολυστοφο για να πετυχουμε καλυτερη ακριβεια.

----------


## weather1967

> Οι πυκνωτες απλοι ειναι αντιστασεις καλυτερα 1% το τρατζινστορ αν δεν το βρεις υπαρχει αντιστηχο η ενα με συχνοτητα λειτουργιας 300ΜΗΖ.
> Το τριμμερ πολυστοφο για να πετυχουμε καλυτερη ακριβεια.



Ωραια Θανο ,το τρανζιστορ υπαρχει ,το ολοκληρωμενο LP 2951 σε κανονικο μεγεθος υπαρχει,καθως και σε smd ,το FDS 6680A ειναι το μονο δυσευρετο,με παραγγελια.

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη αν ειδες ο ρωσσος ειχε αλλο δεν μπορουσα να το βρω και εβαλα αυτο.

----------


## weather1967

> Δημητρη αν ειδες ο ρωσσος ειχε αλλο δεν μπορουσα να το βρω και εβαλα αυτο.



Kανένα προβλημα Θανο,αλλοιμονο, απλα οταν και αν αποφασισουμε να το φτιαξουμε οσοι ενδιαφερονται,θα αναμενουμε.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Δημητρη αν ειδες ο ρωσσος ειχε αλλο δεν μπορουσα να το βρω και εβαλα αυτο.



 

βρήκα οτι για το KT368 αντίστοιχο είναι το BF599  :Rolleyes:  .

επίσης στου ρώσσου  οι άλλες επαφές τι κάνουν Χ1 Χ5 Χ6 ??

----------


## weather1967

> βρήκα οτι για το KT368 αντίστοιχο είναι το BF599  .
> 
> επίσης στου ρώσσου οι άλλες επαφές τι κάνουν Χ1 Χ5 Χ6 ??



Αυτο ηθελα να σε ρωτησω Δημητρη,αν ησουν σιγουρος για τα χαρακτηριτικα του BC 547  απο το 2Ν3904 .Παντως οτι ειδα εχει αναποδα τον E-C
Επισης ειδα οτι εβαλες και μια διοδο στην εισοδο εξτρα καθως και 2 ηλεκτρολυτικους 47 μF. :Smile: 
Eνα αλλο τωρα Δημητρη στο τυπωμενο υπολογισες διαστασεις για το τριμερ 200 ohm multi turn γιατι αυτα ειναι μακροστενα .

Κατα τα αλλα Α-Ψ-Ο-Γ-Ο-Σ

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Αυτο ηθελα να σε ρωτησω Δημητρη,αν ησουν σιγουρος για τα χαρακτηριτικα του BC 547 απο το 2Ν3904 .Παντως οτι ειδα εχει αναποδα τον E-C
> Επισης ειδα οτι εβαλες και μια διοδο στην εισοδο εξτρα καθως και 2 ηλεκτρολυτικους 47 μF.
> Eνα αλλο τωρα Δημητρη στο τυπωμενο υπολογισες διαστασεις για το τριμερ 200 ohm multi turn γιατι αυτα ειναι μακροστενα .
> 
> Κατα τα αλλα Α-Ψ-Ο-Γ-Ο-Σ



 
Οπως είπα είμαι αρχάριος  αλλά μαθαίνω  γρήγορα   :Tongue2: .

*) Το bc547 το έβαλα γιατί δεν ήξερα τι τραντζίστορ είναι έτσι για την σχεδίαση έβαλα το bc   αλλά  στην θέση του βάλε  οποιδήποτε θεωρείς σωστό και προσάρμοσε τα ποδαράκια .

* ) για το τριμερ τον 200 Ω  δεν το έχω υπολογίσει απλά πάντα βάζω πιν - ακίδες  και πανω σε αυτές  κάνω πειράματα  σκοπός μου είναι αφού βρεθεί η αντίσταση να μπεί σταθερή .

*)  Για το LM7805 έχω βάλει αυτά που πρέπει  τα παρπάνω βοηθούν στο καλύτερ φιλτράρισμα τις τάσης 

* ) πάντα να βάζεις δίοδο  λόγο τον δοκιμών σε τροφοδοτικά υπάρχει κύνδυνος να αντιστρέψεις καταλάθος τις τάσης και να χάσεις όλο το κύκλωμα ,  προπάντων η πρόληψη .


Φιλικά

----------


## weather1967

Πολυ σωστα Δημητρη ,ειδικα για τους ηλεκτρολυτικους και την διοδο ,το ειπα με την εννοια οτι καλα εκανες και τους προσθεσες ,ετσι ακριβως ειναι.

Επειδη υπαρχει το 2Ν 3904 ειναι ευκολο να αλλαξεις λιγο στο τυπωμενο τον Ε-C ? αν οχι αστο ετσι και αναστρεφουμε τα ποδια του τρανζιστορ.
(για να φαινετε και οπτικα τελειο) :Biggrin:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Επειδη υπαρχει το 2Ν 3904 ειναι ευκολο να αλλαξεις λιγο στο τυπωμενο τον Ε-C ? αν οχι αστο ετσι και αναστρεφουμε τα ποδια του τρανζιστορ.
> (για να φαινετε και οπτικα τελειο)



 
Το σκεπτικό είναι οτι μπορεί ο καθένας  να βάλει όποιο ντραντζίστορ θέλει με οδηγό το δημοφιλές bc547 έτσι μπορει να τοποθετήση τα ποδαράκια του δικού του τραντζιστορ .

Επίσης φτιάχνω και το PCB για  το τρανζιστομετρο . :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Καλά εισαι απιστευτος,δεν ειχες κανει παραγγελια για πλακετα ? 
Το pcb το εχει κανει ο Γρηγορης (moutoulos)

Εdit:Sorry λαθος νομιζα για τον αναλυτη ημιαγωγών

----------


## Thanos10

Jim για το τρατζιστορομετρο εχω ανεβασει τυπωμενο εκτος αν δεν σου κανει.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Καλά εισαι απιστευτος,δεν ειχες κανει παραγγελια για πλακετα ? 
> Το pcb το εχει κανει ο Γρηγορης (moutoulos)
> 
> Εdit:Sorry λαθος νομιζα για τον αναλυτη ημιαγωγών



 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47226

είναι το PCB του αναλυτή που το έφτιαξα στο θαλαμο  μου .

φυσικά ο αναλυτής είναι έτοιμος και δουλευει ΟΚ.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Jim για το τρατζιστορομετρο εχω ανεβασει τυπωμενο εκτος αν δεν σου κανει.



 
Το είδα θάνο  απλά το δικό σου είναι για smd .  

Απλός το PCB μου είναι περίπου το ίδιο με του πολυόργανου  και το κάνω για κοινά υλικά .

----------


## weather1967

Δεν το ειχα δει αυτο το post 
Συγχαρητηρια Δημητρη τελεια δουλεια μπραβο σου.
Μια ερωτηση για τον αναλυτη μιας που το εφτιαξες ,χρειαζετε να βαζεις πολλες φορες το jumber ? η μια μονο στην αρχη και ποτε άλλωτε ?,γιατι σκεφτηκα αν πρεπει σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα να εβαζα ενα διακοπτη μπουτον στο κουτι ,να το παταω απο εξω να μην το ανοιγω καθε 3 και λιγο,να βγαζω-βαζω το jumber .

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Δεν το ειχα δει αυτο το post 
> Συγχαρητηρια Δημητρη τελεια δουλεια μπραβο σου.
> Μια ερωτηση για τον αναλυτη μιας που το εφτιαξες ,χρειαζετε να βαζεις πολλες φορες το jumber ? η μια μονο στην αρχη και ποτε άλλωτε ?,γιατι σκεφτηκα αν πρεπει σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα να εβαζα ενα διακοπτη μπουτον στο κουτι ,να το παταω απο εξω να μην το ανοιγω καθε 3 και λιγο,να βγαζω-βαζω το jumber .



 
Το έκανα μόνο μία φορά κατά την πρώτη λειτουργία του και μετά το ξεχνάς .

----------


## weather1967

Θανο ,ηθελα να σε ρωτησω το smd 
FDS 6680 AS κανει στην θεση του FDS 6680 A ? η οχι ?

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη οποιο βρεις βαλε τα ιδια ειναι.

----------


## weather1967

> Δημητρη οποιο βρεις βαλε τα ιδια ειναι.



Ωραια Θανο ευχαριστω 
Λες να ψαξουμε για το BF 599 που ειπε ο Δημητρης οτι ειναι το αντοιστιχο του Ρώσσου ? Η μια χαρα δουλευει και το 2Ν 3904 που το βρισκουμε ευκολα ?

Εdit : Oθονη εχω 2 γραμμών 14 χαρακτηρων + τα 2 pin του φωτισμου συνολο 16 pin,σαν την αλλη του αναλυτη ,λετε να εχει προβλημα με την συνδεσμολογια στο τυπωμενο του Δημητρη ?(6146_jim),και να πρεπει να παρω 1 γραμμης 16 χαρακτηρων ?

----------


## Thanos10

Το οργανο περνει αν θες και 2χ16 απλα η δευτερη γραμμη δεν θα ενφανιζεται κατι, το 2Ν3904 κανει και αυτο.

----------


## weather1967

Ευχαριστώ Θανο
Ο διακοπτης S1 οταν κλεινη το κυκλωμα δινει την εξοδο της γεννήτριας στην συχνοτητα 1 khz ? η το αντιθετο δηλαδη μετραει χωρητικοτητα και συχνοτητα ?
Και η μεγιστη χωρητικοτητα που μετραει ειναι 13.000 μF ,η ελαχιστη χωρητικοτητα που μπορει να μετρηση ποσο ειναι ?

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη με τον S1 αλλαζεις τις μετρησεις που κανει το οργανο δηλαδη πυκνωτες γεννητρια συχνομετρο καθε φορα που το πατας αλλαζει σου ανεβαζω μια λιστα με τρατζιστορ που μπορεις να χρησημοποιισεις.

----------


## weather1967

> Δημητρη με τον S1 αλλαζεις τις μετρησεις που κανει το οργανο δηλαδη πυκνωτες γεννητρια συχνομετρο καθε φορα που το πατας αλλαζει σου ανεβαζω μια λιστα με τρατζιστορ που μπορεις να χρησημοποιισεις.



Αρα Θανο εξυπακουεται θα βαλω στο κουτι απο εξω ενα push button και οχι οn-off διακοπτη για τις ενναλαγές .
Ωραια με τα τρανζιστορ ,αλλα βρηκα το 2N 3904 στον Φανό ,και λεω να βαλω αυτο παει μεχρι 300 ΜΗΖ που μας ενδιαφερει. :Smile: 
Πολυ χρησιμη και η σελιδα με τα προτεινομενα transistor ,ειδα δεν εχει μεσα το 2N 3904 ομως  :Sad:

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη το τρατζιστορ δεν ειναι τοσο κρισιμο απλα θελει ενα ΝΡΝ με συχνοτητα λειτουργιας 300ΜΗΖ τετοια υπαρχουν πολλα ενδεικτικα ανεβασα την λιστα.
Εγω εβγαλα απο μια παλακετα που ειχα απο κομματι του δεκτη.

----------


## weather1967

Ευχαριστω και παλι Θανο
Και η μικροτερη χωρητικοτητα  πυκνωτων που μετραει μεχρι ποσο κατεβαινει ?

----------


## weather1967

Εφτιαξα και το pcb,χα χα να ειναι καλα ο Καίσαρης pcb στο Περιστερι  :Lol: .
Και ο φιλος Δημητρης (6146_jim) που εκανε την σχεδιαση του pcb.

----------


## weather1967

Τελείωσα και την συναρμολογηση βαση του pcb του Δημητρη jim_6146 και αναμενουμε τον pic και το smd κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το Σάββατο.
Εβαλα δυο τετράδες πινοσειρές για να στηριξω εκει πανω το smd :Idea by niknik4 Νίκος  :Smile: .

ΥΓ:Δημήτρη πιστεύω να ειναι σωστο το σχεδιο του pcb  :Lol: .

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ΥΓ:Δημήτρη πιστεύω να ειναι σωστο το σχεδιο του pcb .



εγκω κινεζος ντεν  ξερει  :Tongue2:

----------


## weather1967

> εγκω κινεζος ντεν ξερει



 :Lol:  :Lol: 
Λέγε μου τέτοια να χαρώ χα χα χα.

----------


## moutoulos

Δημήτρη τελικά βλέπω το κίτρινο πετσετάκι δεν το αποχωρίζεσαι ...  :Lol: .

----------


## lynx

Δημητρη ποσο σου κοστισε το πλακετακι?

----------


## weather1967

Γρηγόρη μέ τίποτα ,ειναι το copyright  :Lol:  :Laugh: .
Λευτέρη αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι δεν συμφερει να καθεσε να φτιαχνεις pcb τελικα  :Biggrin: .
10 ευρω η πλακετα εχει ,του λεω αναλογα το μεγεθος ? οχι μου λεει και 2 χ 2 εκατοστα να ειναι και 15 χ 15 εκατοστα να ειναι ιδια λεφτα εχουν.Μετα αλλαζει η τιμη οσο πιο πολυπλοκο ειναι το σχεδιο
Αλλα μου λεει χωρις μασκες και τοπογραφικο 10 ευρω ,αν θες μασκες παει παραπανω ,και το τοπογραφικο τον ρωταω ? πρεπει να μου φερεις και σχεδιο τοπογραφικου μου λεει.Δεν ημουν διατεθειμενος να πληρωσω πανω απο 10 ευρω και ουτε καν ρωτησα ποσο εχει με μασκα και τοπογραφικο.
Βεβαια ο Γρηγορης εκανε πολυ special τιμη 6 ευρω με μασκα και τοπογραφικο ,μπραβο και παλι Γρηγορη.
Πηγα την Παρασκευη στον Καισαρη 12 ωρα το μεσημερι ,του λεω θελω μια πλακετα,ειχα κανει στον εκτυπωτη μια φωτοτυπια του Δημητρη το σχεδιο και του το παω ,ποτε να ερθω του λεω ? ελα μου λεει 5 ωρα το απογευμα την ιδια μερα  :Rolleyes: ,ωραια λεω και παω και μου ειχε φτιαξει 2 πλακετες με 10 ευρω ,αρα 5 ευρω μου ηρθε η πλακετα στην τελικη  :Smile: .

Πως την βλεπετε εσεις οι ειδικοι ? απο ποιοτητα δουλειας ?,γιατι δεν ξερω απο ετοιμα τυπωμενα ,μια ζωη σε διατρητες πολέμαγα . :Blushing: 

YΓ : A ξεχασα Δημητρη,ο Καισαρης μου ειπε ,αλλη φορα να κανεις πιο λεπτες γραμμες,γιατι για να το φερει με σμικρυνση στα εκατοστα που ειπες ,κοντευαν να ακουμπησουν οι γραμμες,η μια πανω στην αλλη χα χα χα !!!!!

----------


## P@s@ris!

πολύ καλή η πλακέτα Δημήτρη.....εμένα μ' άρεσε...κ η τιμή πολύ καλή....10 ευρώ κ για τις 2.......εγώ πάντως που φτιάχνω pcb μου στοιχίζουν 1,2 ευρώ η κάθε μία!!!!

πάντως για κάποιον που θέλει να κάνει μια προσεγμένη δουλίτσα κ δεν ασχολείται με την αποτύπωση...είναι τζιτζί...

Υ.Γ.

JIM_6146B με ποιο πρόγραμμα σχεδιάζεις?????

----------


## weather1967

Παναγιώτη 1,2 ευρω ειναι τσαμπα σχεδον,αλλα βαλε και τον κοπο σου και την προσωπικη σου εργασια ,συνολικα ποση ωρα θα σου ετρωγε να κανεις μια τετοια πλακετα ? 
Οι δικες σας που κανετε απο οτι τις βλεπω ο χαλκος απο κατω εχει το χρωμα του χαλκου,εμενα γιατι ειναι σαν ασημί ? δεν ειναι χαλκος ? 

Με το express pcb σχεδιαζει ,αν δεν κανω λαθος ,ο Δημήτρης .

----------


## P@s@ris!

τον περισσότερο χρόνο τον τρώω στην σχεδίαση Δημήτρη.....
μετά εκτυπώνω στο χαρτί...κ το περνάω στην πλακέτα...
μετά στο διάλυμα κ σε κανένα 5-10 λεπτά έτοιμη η πλακέτα...


συνολικά μου πέρνει από 30-45 λεπτά....ανάλογα ....

λογικά πρέπει να είναι επικασιτερομένη...γι αυτό είναι ασημένια από κάτω....

αλλά κ πάλι θα το πώ....μια χαρά είναι η τιμή....

Πάντως κ πάλι μπράβο Δημήτρη....φαίνεται πολύ πιο προσεγμένη η κατασκευή τώρα....κ χαίρεσαι να την βλέπεις....

Από τότε που άρχισα με τα τυπωμένα κυκλώματα , σπάνια χρησιμοποιώ διάτρητη πλακέτα...!!!!

Υ.Γ.

Το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα για εμένα ειναι το eagle....το δουλεύω εδώ κ δύο χρόνια σχεδόν....

----------


## tasosmos

Οταν κανεις κατασκευη το πιο χρονοβορο ειναι η σχεδιαση του τυπωμενου συνηθως, η εκθεση κι η αποχαλκωση μαζι δεν παιρνουν πανω απο μια ωρα μεγιστο αν χρησιμοποιεις τριχλωριουχο ή πολυ λιγοτερο με υδροχλωρικο-περιδρολ. 
Επισης αρκετα χρονοβορο ειναι το τρυπημα φυσικα αν εχει πολλα εξαρτηματα η πλακετα.

Αυτη που πηρες ειναι ασημι επειδη ειναι επικασσιτερωμενη, γινεται κι αυτο ερασιτεχνικα ειτε περνωντας με σολντερινη και κολλητηρι ειτε με ειδικη αλοιφη ή διαλυμα επικασσιτερωσης.

----------


## lynx

> Πως την βλεπετε εσεις οι ειδικοι ? απο ποιοτητα δουλειας ?,γιατι δεν ξερω απο ετοιμα τυπωμενα ,μια ζωη σε διατρητες πολέμαγα .



δεν ειμαι ειδικος, ομως γνωμη μπορω να εχω...σωστα?  :Smile: 

Αν και τετοια πλακετα μπορεις να κανεις σπιτι σου... 10Ε που πληρωσεις και για τις δυο σε μαγαζι πιστευω ειναι μια χαρα!!

γλυτωνεις και απο τα χημικα που ορισμενα ειναι πικινδυνα! καθως και
απο την κοπη και το τρυπημα που μπορει να γινει πολυ κουραστικο!

επισεις δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει ομως ακομα και το υλικο ορισμενων πλακετων ειναι πολυ ανθυγιεινο οταν εισπνεεις την σκονη κατα την διαδικασια της κοπης και του τρυπηματος... οποτε 10Ε για να γλυτωσεις ολλα αυτα νομιζω ειναι μια χαρα.

η πλακετες που σας εκανε ο Γρηγορης ειναι φανταστικες για το κοστος τους και την ποιοτητα τους...μην το συζητας καθολου.

----------


## weather1967

Να σαι καλα Παναγιώτη ,ναι εχεις δικιο καμμια σχεση το τυπωμενο με την διατρητη .
Ενταξει τελικα και εσεις δεν κανετε πολυ χρονο 30-45 λεπτα ,αλλα να συμφωνησω με το Λευτερη γλυτωνεις απο τα χημικα σιγουρα,και το τρυπημα που αναφερε ο Τάσος.
Ενας ειναι ο Γρηγορης,και μου φαινεται οτι πρωτη και τελευταια φορα δουλεψα τετοια πλακετα  :Sad: .
Παιδια η επικασιτέρωση του χαλκου ποια διαφορα εχει απο τον απλο χαλκο ,σε μια πλακετα δηλαδη εννοω ποια ειναι τα πλεονεκτηματα η τα μειονεκτηματα ?

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Παιδια η επικασιτέρωση του χαλκου ποια διαφορα εχει απο τον απλο χαλκο ,σε μια πλακετα δηλαδη εννοω ποια ειναι τα πλεονεκτηματα η τα μειονεκτηματα ?



δεν μαυρίζει κ δεν οξειδώνεται ο χαλκός....είναι με λίγα λόγια προστασία.....

----------


## weather1967

Eυχαριστώ Παναγιώτη
Αλλο πραγμα τελικα τα pcb ,αν μαθεις σε αυτα ουτε σου κανει ορεξη να παλεύεις σε διάτρητες,και απο εμφανιση σιγουρα,αλλα και απο χρονο.

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Αλλο πραγμα τελικα τα pcb ,αν μαθεις σε αυτα ουτε σου κανει ορεξη να παλεύεις σε διάτρητες,και απο εμφανιση σιγουρα,αλλα και απο χρονο.



έτσι ακριβώς....μετά είναι απόλαυση να κάνεις κολλήσεις!!!! :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> YΓ : A ξεχασα Δημητρη,ο Καισαρης μου ειπε ,αλλη φορα να κανεις πιο λεπτες γραμμες,γιατι για να το φερει με σμικρυνση στα εκατοστα που ειπες ,κοντευαν να ακουμπησουν οι γραμμες,η μια πανω στην αλλη χα χα χα !!!!!



H Hi-tech σχεδίαση έτσι είναι χαχαχαχα  :Tongue2:  





> JIM_6146B με ποιο πρόγραμμα σχεδιάζεις?????



Το ExpressPCB είναι απλό για άπλές ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές . 

Δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα απο σχηματικό ExpressSCH να το τραβήξω στο ExpressPCB . 
Ετσι η σχεδίαση είναι μεταφορά του σχηματικού με το μάτι στο ExpressPCB . 

Προσωπικά μου αρέσει γιατί έμαθα αρκετά πράγματα πάνω στους κανόνες κατασκευής πλακεττών , τοποθέτησης εξαρτημάτων , αποστάσεων εξαρτημάτων κ.λ.π

Τώρα όποιος θέλει κάτι πιό σύνθετο επαγγελματικό είναι άλλα προγράμματα όπως το Eagle το δοκίμασα πολλές βιβλιοθήκες , μεταφορά του σχηματικού στο PCB κ.λ.π. 

Δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας και θέλω την απλότητα λίγα και καλά που μου παρέχει το ExpressPCB .

Οπως είπε και ο weather1967 άλλο πράγμα η κατασκευές σε πλακέτες. 

weather1967 φτιάχνε εσυ και εγώ ακολουθώ μιά που ακόμα περιμένω τα υλικά μου .
Σου έχω και άλλα PCB ... που υποστηρίζουν το πιν 15 -16 της οθόνης όπως στον αναλυτή ημιαγωγών ... :Ψώνιο:

----------


## weather1967

> weather1967 φτιάχνε εσυ και εγώ ακολουθώ μιά που ακόμα περιμένω τα υλικά μου .
> Σου έχω και άλλα PCB ... που υποστηρίζουν το πιν 15 -16 της οθόνης όπως στον αναλυτή ημιαγωγών ...



Και εγω Δημητρη σταματησα μεχρι να ερθει το smd και ο pic,απλα ενωνω καλωδια μεταξυ πλακετας-οθονης-κουτιου,για να ειμαι ετοιμος οταν ερθουν τα υπολοιπα ,το ειδα αυτο αλλα κανενα προβλημα απλα απο το pin 2 LCD θα βγαλω μια αντισταση 33 ohm και θα παει και στην ανοδο του φωτισμου ,εκτος το 2 pin της οθονης που φυσικα θα παει κατευθειαν χωρις αντισταση,και απο το πλην που ειναι κοντα στο 2 pin θα παω στην καθοδο της οθονης . :Smile: 

Ορεξη να εχεις εσυ να φτιαχνεις pcb σχεδιαγραμματα  :Lol: ,και ο Καισαρης διπλα ειναι χα χα χα.

----------


## weather1967

Μολις σημερα παρελαβα τον pic και το smd και τελειωσα το πολυοργανο ,δουλευει αψογα ως καπασιτομετρο,δυστυχως δεν εχω γεννητρια για να το τεσταρω σαν συχνομετρο ,αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ολα καλα.

Ευχαριστω τον φιλο Θανο (thanos10)για τον επανασχεδιασμο του κυκλωματος ,και την παρουσιαση του στο φορουμ μας (Μαλιστα εβαλα και λινκ του φορουμ μας στην ιστοσελιδα μου,για το που ειδα το σχεδιο) 
Ευχαριστω τον φιλο Δημητρη (jim6146 ) για τον σχεδιασμο του σχηματικου σε pcb layout.Δημητρη δουλευει αψογα το σχεδιο του τυπωμενου που σχεδιασες ,προχωρα το αφοβα 

Ολο το project ειναι στην παρακατω ιστοσελιδα με φωτος καλυτερης αναλυσης ,(ο γιος μου σκαλιζε την φωτογραφικη μηχανη με συνεπεια η φωτογραφιες να λενε ημερομηνια 7 -12 -2009) :Biggrin: 

http://users.otenet.gr/~meteo/projec...ncy-meter.html

YΓ:Γρηγόρη και Νικο ,μην τρομαξετε παλι εχω το κιτρινο πανακη ,για copyright ,αντι για υδατογραφημα  :Lol: 


Aκολουθουν και μερικες φωτος

----------


## Thanos10

Καλα Δημητρη εισαι πρωτος τα εφιαξες, για την γεννητρια περιμενε λιγο.

----------


## Nemmesis

μια χαρα εισαι... σπεσιαλ...
οσο για 10ευρω τι πλακετα επαθα πλακα... τι τιμη ειναι αυτη? δεν υπαρχει...
αλλα και παλι αλλιως ειναι οταν την εχεις δικια σου και την πλακετα... θα δεις και εσυ καποτε θα ψαχτεις με το να την φτιαχνεις μονος σου και μολις πιασεις τα βασικα θα θες να φτιαχνεις και τις δικες σου πλακετες...
εινα σαν να λεμε ο μαμαλακις να φτιαχνει πιτα με αγοραστο φυλο  :Tongue2:

----------


## weather1967

Eυχαριστω παιδια 
 :Lol:  :Lol:  Σωστος ο Παναγιωτης ,εχω καταντηση ιmitasion   :Lol: 
Θανο κατεβαινει μεχρι τα 100 nF ,και μαλιστα με κεραμικο πυκνωτη  :Smile:

----------


## P@s@ris!

ποποπο μπράβο Δημήτρη...άψογος....πού ωραία κατασκευή..!!!!άντε με το καλό κ γεννήτρια συχνοτήτων!!!!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

> Eυχαριστω παιδια 
>  Σωστος ο Παναγιωτης ,εχω καταντηση ιmitasion  
> Θανο κατεβαινει μεχρι τα 100 nF ,και μαλιστα με κεραμικο πυκνωτη



xaxa... δεν ειπα αυτο βρε...  :Smile:

----------


## JIM_6146B

:Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause: 

Καλοδούλευτο Δημήτρη ωραία κατασκευή και ωραίο το κουτί , 

και τα ξύλινα μανταλάκια λένε .. :Lol:  :Lol: 

Πες μου για το κουτί :

1) τι διαστάσεις έχει εσωτερικά 
2) Τι τιμή έχει 
3) Δώσε μου τηλέφωνο από όπου τα πήρες για να το παραγγείλω αν θελήσω .


Ετοιμάσου και για άλλα όργανα … τα PCB τα έφτιαξα σήμερα .


Φιλικά

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Καλα Δημητρη εισαι πρωτος τα εφιαξες, για την γεννητρια περιμενε λιγο.



Τι εννοείς ...  :d'oh!:  :d'oh!:  :d'oh!:

----------


## weather1967

Ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη.
Ευχαριστω Δημήτρη,ειδες πατεντα για το smd ? χα χα :Lol:  το επιασα πανω σε 2 ζευγαρια πινοσειρες και τις λυγισα ελαφρος,ιδεα του niknik4 Nικου ,πρωτη φορα κολλησα smd ,τι ψειρα ηταν αυτη ?  :Biggrin: 
Τα ξυλινα μανταλακια με εχουν σωσει  :Smile: 

Λοιπον το κουτι εχει διαστασεις 10,5 χ 19 cm και υψος 5,8 cm
Aλλα μην νοιαζεσε ,εχω τον κωδικο του πανω στην σακκουλα του που την εχω ακομα ,και την αποδειξη ,απο τον Φανο τα παιρνω αυτα τα κουτια εχει 5,35 ευρω ,και ο κωδικος του ειναι 
G1025.000
To τηλεφωνο του Φανου ειναι :2103828748-2103803000

Ωραια εγω φτιαχνω εναν ανιχνευτη κεραυνων σε ενα φιλαράκη απο την Καρδιτσα ,και πεσανε ολα μαζι και εχω γινει κουδουνι σημερα  :Rolleyes: 

Ωραια αναμενουμε Δημητρη,φτιαχνε εσυ pcb και εννοια σου  :Smile: 

Παναγιωτη κανενα προβλημα βρε συ πλακα κανουμε.

Ανεβαζω και ενα βιντεο ,αλλα ζητω συγγνωμη για την οχι καλη εικονα .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPjYwQtM-1c"]YouTube- Capasitor-frequency meter[/ame]

----------


## Thanos10

Εχω κατι καλο σε λιγο θα σας πω εχω κανα δυο σχεδιακια πολυ καλα.
Αυτο με τον mega16 το τετραγωνο δεν μου αρεσει την εχω και εγω.

----------


## weather1967

Θάνο το επιασα το υποννοουμενο  :Smile: .
Αλλα θελω με pic αν βρεις κατι ,απο ΑVR δεν εχω προγραματιστη.

----------


## Thanos10

Απο ολα εχω για τους Δημητρηδες αν θες να σου ανεβασω εναν προγραμματιστη για avr πολυ καλο που προγραμματιζεις πολλους.

----------


## Thanos10

Σου ανεβαζω το σχεδιο του προγραμματιστη.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Σου ανεβαζω το σχεδιο του προγραμματιστη.



 
τι είναι αυτό .. :Confused1: 


εγώ έκανα αυτόν  http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php

για το τραντζιστομετρο atmega8  και για την γεννήτρια με atmega16 πήρα και τα υλικά οπότε περιμένω την νέα γεννήτρια .....

----------


## Thanos10

Το ξερω αυτον τον προγραμματιστη απλα αυτος που ανεβασα εχει βασεις και τους προγραμματιζεις πανω στο τυπωμενο ειναι ποιο ευκολο.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Το ξερω αυτον τον προγραμματιστη απλα αυτος που ανεβασα εχει βασεις και τους προγραμματιζεις πανω στο τυπωμενο ειναι ποιο ευκολο.



Σε αυτόν τον προγραμματιστή  που έδωσες  ( τελικά θα τον κάνω και αυτό αφού έχει PCB )  έχω κάτι να προσέξω  ??  και στον ponyprog  τι ρυθμίσεις κάνω ??

Thanks

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτος που εδωσα ειναι πολυ καλος και αυτος με το πονυ δουλευει,και εχει αν ειδες εξοδους για να προγραμματισεις πανω στο τυπωμενο τις κατασκευης που κανεις.
Στο πονυ θα πρεπει να προσεχεις τις ασφαλειες για να μην κλειδωσεις κανα avr.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ...Στο πονυ θα πρεπει να προσεχεις τις ασφαλειες για να μην κλειδωσεις κανα avr.



Πώς να το προσέξω ??

Επίσης ερώτηση όλοι οι AVR προγραμματιζονται με 4MHz κρύσταλο ??

Στην γεννήτρια με τον atmega16 εχει κρύσταλλο 16MHZ  στον προγραμματισμό θα βάλω κρύσταλλο 4 MHz  ή  16MHz.

Επίσης κάπως έτσι έχω κάνει τον προγραμμερ μου οποτε το σχέδιο σου είναι πολυ ενημερωτικό πώς προγραμματίζονται οι AVR 

δες:

----------


## Thanos10

Αν τον avr τον προγραμματισεις στο τυπωμενο τις κατασκευης σου θα βαλεις τον κρυσταλλο που θελει το κυκλωμα αν τον προγραμματισεις στον προγραμματιστη δεν πειραζεις τον κρυσταλο,αφηνεις αυτον που εχει ο προγραμματιστης 4ΜΗΖ. 
Οι ασφαλειες στο πονυ εχουν ως εξεις το τσεκαρισμενο σημαινει οτι το bit θα προγραμματιστει και θα γινει 0 το ατσεκαριστο θα παραμενει 1.
Αν κανεις λαθος τοτε ο avr κλειδωνει και μετα θες αλλη διαδικασια για να επανελθει.
Αυτα τα προβληματα δεν τα εχουν οι pic.

----------


## nikknikk4

> (ο γιος μου σκαλιζε την φωτογραφικη μηχανη με συνεπεια η φωτογραφιες να λενε ημερομηνια 7 -12 -2009)



 

σωστός ο *junior* (*weather 1967)* τα παιδιά πρέπει να πηγαίνουν πιο μπροστά από τους γονείς 

τρεις μέρες (3) μπροστά μια χαρά είναι

μπράβο Δημήτρη για τις κατασκευές σου 
έτσι όπως πάμε με΄σενα όμως δεν θα προλαβαινουμε και τον *Thanos10 (* *εναναμονή γεννήτριας )*


ΥΓ.όσο για το πετσετάκι …! ασχολίαστο…!

.

----------


## Thanos10

Ξεχασα να σας πω οτι οι αφαλειες που δινει  ο τυπος στο λινκ για την γεννητρια ειναι λαθος αν θελεις να δουλεψει δεν θα τσεκαρεις καμμια ασφαλεια στο ponyprog αλλιως θα δεις στην οθονη μια μαυρη μπαρα, και υστερα κανουν θεμα να δινουμε το λινκ ποιο πολυ θα μπερδευτεις ετσι.

----------


## weather1967

Eυχαριστω Νικο 
Με βλεπω παλι να με τσιτωνετε για AVR programmer  :Biggrin:  και ερχονται Χριστουγεννα και θα ειμαι με το κολλητήρη  :Unsure: .
Βρε παιδια με pic γιατι δεν υπαρχει κανα σχεδιο γεννήτριας ?

----------


## Thanos10

Υπαρχει μην ανησυχεις.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Υπαρχει μην ανησυχεις.



 
δύο παρουσιάσεις  ενα με PIC  και ενα με AVR   

για εκπαιδευτικούς  λόγους  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## gkaltsid

αξιζει να ασχοληθω με αυτο το πολυοργανο?

----------


## alfadex

γεια χαρά, έφτιαξα αυτό το πολυόργανο αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι κάτι λάθος υπάρχει ,όταν μετράω μεγάλους ηλεκτρολιτικούς μου βγάζει σχεδόν πάντα αυτή την ένδειξη. Αυτός που μετράω τώρα για παράδειγμα είναι 2200

----------


## ds electronics

sorry

λαθος απάντηση........σε λάθος θέμα...αλλά δεν ξέρω πως σβήνη........

----------


## alfadex

> γεια χαρά, έφτιαξα αυτό το πολυόργανο αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι κάτι λάθος υπάρχει ,όταν μετράω μεγάλους ηλεκτρολιτικούς μου βγάζει σχεδόν πάντα αυτή την ένδειξη. Αυτός που μετράω τώρα για παράδειγμα είναι 2200



παίδες αν έχει καποιος κάποια ιδεά για το τι μπορεί να φταίει στο πολυόργανο ας το πει, το έχω ελέγξει πολλές φορές δεν υπάρχει λαθος πουθενά
Μέχρι περίπου 370 μF τους μετράει κανονικά αλλά χωρίς να δείχνει ESR αυτό είναι πάντα 0,όταν μετράω  πάνω απο 370 μF το ESR κολάει στο 511 και τα μικρο στα 380!!
Συμφωνα με το κύκλμωμα του φίλου  	*weather1967 *  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt1VuSgrSAs 

παρατηρώ οτι το δικό μου αλλάζει πολύ γρήγορα τιμές 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhXdJ...ature=youtu.be
ευχαριστώ

----------


## weather1967

Φιλε Παντελή ο καθόλην αρμόδιος ειναι ο φιλος Θάνος να σου απαντήση,εγω το έφτιαξα βάση του Θανου και δούλεψε κατευθείαν,σκέφτομαι χωρις να ειμαι και σιγουρος οτι μηπως δεν εχεις προγραματίση καλα τον pic,η μηπως και ο pic εχει προβλημα ?
Εάν καί εφόσον το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα ειναι οκ,οπως καμμιά ψυχρή κολληση,καποια αστοχία υλικου ,εχει και ενα smd που εχει ευεσθησία σε κολλητηρι με πολλα watts.

----------

alfadex (06-05-12)

----------


## paul333

> παίδες αν έχει καποιος κάποια ιδεά για το τι μπορεί να φταίει στο πολυόργανο ας το πει, το έχω ελέγξει πολλές φορές δεν υπάρχει λαθος πουθενά
> Μέχρι περίπου 370 μF τους μετράει κανονικά αλλά χωρίς να δείχνει ESR αυτό είναι πάντα 0,όταν μετράω  πάνω απο 370 μF το ESR κολάει στο 511 και τα μικρο στα 380!!
> Συμφωνα με το κύκλμωμα του φίλου      *weather1967 *  
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt1VuSgrSAs 
> 
> παρατηρώ οτι το δικό μου αλλάζει πολύ γρήγορα τιμές 
> 
> ...



Ξανακοιτα το mosfet μπας και το εχεις βαλει αναποδα και οταν προγραμματισες τον pic τη fuses τσεκαρες.

Εκτος απο το pickit κανενας αλλος προγραμματιστης δεν τα παιρνει αυτοματα φορτωνοντας το hex 
συνηθως τα τσεκαρουν χειροκινητα.

----------

alfadex (06-05-12)

----------


## alfadex

Ευχαριστώ,
όχι ο πικ δεν έχει πρόβλημα έχω δοκιμάσει 2 και κάνουν ακριβώς το ίδιο
μήπως κάνω κάτι λάθος στο προγραμμτισμό?
το πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιω΄είναι αυτό

τα fuses που βάζω είναι αυτά 


τα οποία είναι και τα default που έχει δώσει ο θάνος
Oscillator - HS. WRT - ON. WDT - OFF. PWRT - ON. BODEN - ON. LVP - OFF. CPD - OFF. CP - OFF. DEBUGGER - OFF.

φορτώνω το hex ,παταω program,και μετά μου λεει Programing complete

----------


## paul333

Ναι σωστα ειναι τα fuses μετα το program πατα το verify παντα.

αυτο το pcb εδω μαλλον εφτιαξες 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post334837

ειδες τη γραφει αυτο το προσεξες 
Το FDS6680A είναι smd (δεν το ήξερα) οποτε θα το προσαρμοσεται στν πλακέτα με έξτρα βασούλα.

Αμα δωσεις και περισσοτερες πληροφοριες τη εξαρτηματα χρησιμοποιησες γιατι εδω δυο τρια ατομα
λενε ειναι ok οποτε κατι αλλο φταιει ισως καποιο εξαρτημα, την πλακετα την καθαρισες καλα μετα της κολλησης η ειναι με καταλοιπα σολντερινης?.

----------


## alfadex

nai πατάω verify και μου λεει οκ
η πλακέτα δεν έιναι αυτή ,έφτιαξα δική μου διοτι δε με βόλευε το μέγεθος, ήθελα πιο μικρή, ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες αλλά δε νομίζω να καταλάβεις και πολλά

----------


## paul333

το πρωτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι ειναι ακαθαριστη η πλακετα βλεπω κολλησης ψυχρες
και η πλακετα ειναι μπερδεμενη πολλη δεν ειναι μαζεμενη δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη.

----------


## alfadex

μετά απο καιρό ξανασχολήθηκα με το θέμα αυτό ,ξαναέφτιαξα το κύκλωμα στο μπρειντμπορντ και βρήκα οτι ήταν μισοκαμμένη η ζένερ που έχει στην είσοδο προς μέτρηση του πυκνωτή με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει αυτά τα περιεργα που έκανε,μιας και το ξαναέφτιαξα απ την αρχή το ανεβάζω για την ιστορία

----------


## weather1967

Καλορίζικο και καλές μετρήσεις φίλε Παντελή.
Είδα έφτιαξες την πλακέτα του JIM6146 ,ωραία και η σκέψη να το βάλεις σε παλιό αναλογικό  πολύμετρο.

----------


## alfadex

σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη και ευχαριστώ για όλη σου τη βοήθεια,ναι έφτιαξα  τη πλακέτα του τζιμ για να είμαι σίγουρος 100% ,την ιδέα του πολυμέτρου την είχα απο την αρχή αλλιώς θα το πέταγα απο εδω και απο εκει χωρίς κουτί.
Να σε ρωτήσω μιας και σε πέτυχα, έχεις φτιάξει και αυτό?

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...hlight=Atmega8
φαίνεται καλό και χρήσιμο

----------


## weather1967

Οχι Παντελή,με AVR δέν ασχολήθηκα.

----------


## paul333

παλι καλα που εψαξες και βρηκες τη εφταιγε στο πρωτο κυκλωμα πολλη απο μας δεν το κανουν
το πιο συνηθισμενο ειναι να το παραταμε.

Η δευτερη πλακετα καθαρη απο σολντερινες σωστες κολλησης. :Thumbup1:

----------


## alfadex

ναι δε μου αρέσουν τα μισοτελειωμένα ,θα το βάλω κάπου να το βλέπω κάθε μέρα μπροστά μέχρι να αξιωθώ να το φτιάξω ,
σ'ευχαριστώ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Hulk

Ενα μπραβο και απο μενα Παντελη για την προσπαθεια σου να βρεις τι εχει και δεν τα παρατησες, τελικα το βρηκες :Wink: 
Να σε ρωτησω κατι; της πλακετες με τι τροπο κανεις αποχαλκωση; Δεν στο λεω απο κακο! απλα σαν να μου φαινεται
οτι ειναι λιγο παραπανω διαβρωμενες απο την διαδικασια αποχαλκωσης. Αν κανεις με φωτοευαισθητη ισως την αφηνεις 
παραπανω στην καυστικη σοδα. 

Παντα φιλικα, Σαββας.

----------


## alfadex

αυτή την έκανα με λαιζερ εκτυπωτη και περιντρολ ,η αλήθεια έιναι οτι σε αυτή έπεσε λιγο παραπανω περιντρολ και παραέγινε το κακό,να φανταστείς σε μισό ήταν έτοιμη! πρέπει να το υπολογίσζω να μένει κανα 5 λεπτο στο περιντρολ

----------


## Hulk

> αυτή την έκανα με λαιζερ εκτυπωτη και περιντρολ ,η αλήθεια έιναι οτι σε αυτή έπεσε λιγο παραπανω περιντρολ και παραέγινε το κακό,να φανταστείς σε μισό ήταν έτοιμη! πρέπει να το υπολογίσζω να μένει κανα 5 λεπτο στο περιντρολ



Κι'εγω μια εποχη που εκανα πειραματα με πλακετες μεχρι να πετυχω την σωστη αναλογια ειχα πολλες αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες.

Τι σοδα βαζεις; εννοω περνεις απο μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα ή τουμποφλο;  Εμενα οταν εβγαιναν ετσι ηταν πολυ δυνατη η σοδα επειδη

επερνα σε σκονη και την εφτιαχνα σε λιγο νερο, οποτε μετα την εμφανιση οταν την εβαζα μεσα στη σοδα μου κατεστρεφε και σημεια

του κυκλωματος. Ισως ομως να φταιει και το περιντρολ οπως λες.

----------


## alfadex

εγω δεν την έβαλα στη σοδα για την εμφάνιση της πλακέτας διοτι δεν την έκανα με την λάμπα UV. Πέρσα το τυπωμένο πάνω στη πλακέτα με σιδερωμα και μετά τη πέταξα στο υδροχλωρικό οξύ με περιντρολ και ήταν έτοιμη. 
Εσύ εννοείς την σόδα που βάζεις τη πλακέτα, μετά απο την έκθεση σε υπεριώση ακτινοβολία. Αυτή τη σόδα την παίρνω απο μαγαζί ,ένα φακελάκι το οποιο το διαλύω σε ένα λίτρο νερό και αφήνω εκει τη πλακέτα για ένα λεπτό. Σοδα απο σουπερ μαρκετ έχω παρει αλλά πράγματι είναι πιο δυνατή και θέλει πιο πολύ νερό

----------


## Hulk

> εγω δεν την έβαλα στη σοδα για την εμφάνιση της πλακέτας διοτι δεν την έκανα με την λάμπα UV. Πέρσα το τυπωμένο πάνω στη πλακέτα με σιδερωμα και μετά τη πέταξα στο υδροχλωρικό οξύ με περιντρολ και ήταν έτοιμη. 
> Εσύ εννοείς την σόδα που βάζεις τη πλακέτα, μετά απο την έκθεση σε υπεριώση ακτινοβολία. Αυτή τη σόδα την παίρνω απο μαγαζί ,ένα φακελάκι το οποιο το διαλύω σε ένα λίτρο νερό και αφήνω εκει τη πλακέτα για ένα λεπτό. Σοδα απο σουπερ μαρκετ έχω παρει αλλά πράγματι είναι πιο δυνατή και θέλει πιο πολύ νερό



Ναι αυτη λεω, αλλα αφου την εκανες με την μεθοδο του σιδερωματος αποκλειουμε τοτε την σοδα.

----------


## xwris_aitia

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια παιδες, ενδιαφερομαι και εγω για ενα τετοιο εργαλειο, μπορει καποιο παιδι απο εδω με γνωσεις να μου φτιαξει ενα με το αναλογο κοστος φυσικα?

----------

